# 6th Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest!



## Josh (Oct 1, 2013)

Time for our sixth Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest and the 2014 Edition of our much sought after Tortoise Forum Calendar! For those who are not familiar with this annual tradition, toward the end of the year we hold a contest where all members are encouraged to submit their best tortoise photo. Then we all vote for our favorites, which are then published in a Tortoise Forum Calendar.

Entries should be submitted until Tuesday, October 15, 2013 @ 11:59PM PST after which the voting will begin. Photos will be displayed on October 16, 2013 for you to be sure your entry is showing. Voting will run from Thursday, October 17- Thursday the 24th.

The top 12 voted photos will be printed in the 2014 Tortoise Forum Calendar along with a collage of ALL of this year's entries.

The photo with the most TOTAL votes will receive a $100 gift certificate to LLLReptile.com

Thank you, LLLREPTILE!






Rules to enter:

- Members must have been a member for the previous 30 days (on or before Sept 1, 2013) to enter this contest.

- Only ONE entry per household.

- Your photo must be of a living tortoise, any species will do.

- You must be the sole owner of the photo you submit.

- Only one submission per member. Choose your photo carefully - you may not change it once it's submitted.

- Photo placement in the calendar will be prioritized according to how many votes each photo gets (ex. the top voted photo gets first choice on which month they want their photo with)

- The photo original must be at least 5 megapixels so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement. (To find megapixels, multiply the length of your image, in pixels, by the height. ex. an 2592x1936 pixel image is roughly 5 megapixels.) This is important because small digital photos cannot be blown up and still look nice.

- No photoshopping or photo altering of any kind is allowed.

- All photos must be submitted by October 15, 2013 @ 11:59PM PST.

We will not be publishing the submitted photos until the submission date has passed. Then you will have one day (October 16th) to make sure your photo is showing on a special pre-voting thread we will make. Voting will begin on October 17th.


*To enter, email your 5 megapixel (or larger) photo to:*

[email protected]

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:

2014 Calendar Contest
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here (be sure you use your TFO ID and then your real name if you wish]
[Your Photo Here]

Thanks for your participation and enthusiasm in continuing this great tradition! May the best photos win!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 1, 2013)

Yay!! Can't wait to see the submissions!


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh boy. Time to start brainstorming....


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2013)

FYI, I changed the cutoff date to reflect the actual timing for when the contest began. See above


----------



## reatrocity (Oct 1, 2013)

I think I started this account on the 6th.  Booo!!! Anyway, hope to see everyone's submission!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 1, 2013)

Submitted mine!

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## shanu303 (Oct 2, 2013)

so excited for this contest.....will think on what to submit ....


----------



## Merlin M (Oct 2, 2013)

I have submitted mine, was my favourite of all the many pictures I took this year!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing all the entries,  I joined on the 7th, well I got a year to work on photo's for the next one  Good Luck everyone


----------



## Kameo37 (Oct 3, 2013)

Where do you submit them? Is there a special thread I'm missing?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2013)

Kameo37 said:


> Where do you submit them? Is there a special thread I'm missing?



*To enter, email your 5 megapixel (or larger) photo to:*

[email protected]

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:

2014 Calendar Contest
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here (be sure you use your TFO ID and then your real name if you wish]
[Your Photo Here]


----------



## RuthJanice (Oct 3, 2013)

I love these contests! My first Calendar entry


----------



## Kameo37 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, Yvonne!


----------



## Jlant85 (Oct 5, 2013)

what is the subject?


----------



## sibi (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll be posting Baby Runt's pic since it's her first event at the forum!


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 6, 2013)

Yay sent mine in!


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 7, 2013)

I submitted mine 

This is my first submission as well. I have never had a turtle/tortoise in a calendar on any forum. That would be a pretty cool honor. Here's hoping


----------



## TortyTom (Oct 7, 2013)

I sent mine!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness....it's so difficult to pick just one photo to send in!! I still can't decide.  But I will submit it in time.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 8, 2013)

I only have an iPad...so does anyone know if those photos are large enough? 
As long as I keep spending my money on tortoises, I will never afford a "real" camera.

LOL


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## shanu303 (Oct 8, 2013)

submitted my entry...... indeed it was really hard to choose just one pic....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok mine is sent. 




SenjiSandy said:


> I only have an iPad...so does anyone know if those photos are large enough?



Sandy, open the picture you want to submit in Adobe Photoshop. At the top you can select an option to view the photo size. If its 2500x1900 (something around there) then its big enough  
Hope that helps...even though its my lame way of trying to explain it LOL


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 9, 2013)

I only have an iPad. No adobe on Apple products. My real laptop died last year and since I rarely used it once I got this iPad, I never replaced it.

I think these are too small, as the options this forum gives me when uploading is no where near those sizes you listed.

[PURPLE HEART]


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## shanu303 (Oct 9, 2013)

@ SenjiSandy... as far as i know the iPads are shipped with a 5 MP camera like iPhone 4...so it clicks a 5 mega pixel photograph..... but if you still want to check then in the iPad go to iPhoto and the info of that photo will show the dimensions.... if they are around 2592â€†Ã—â€†1936 then its a 5 MP photo


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if there's a way to tell if our e-mail / picture was received? I'm worried mine was too big and wouldn't go through, but couldn't figure out how to resize it without it ending up too small.


----------



## Swich (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow I joined the sept 2nd. Bummer


----------



## Pameladale (Oct 9, 2013)

Can you buy these calenders or where do you get them?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: RE: 6th Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest!*



Pameladale said:


> Can you buy these calenders or where do you get them?



They will be available for sale

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## ashish (Oct 10, 2013)

I wan to submit my tubys pic but I m not 30 days old member pls help wht I should do

Sent from my GT-I9100G using TortForum mobile app


Tubby
Indian star tortoise
Ashish

Sent from my GT-I9100G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay!!! Submitted mine as my first photo to enter the annual photo contest!!!


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 10, 2013)

Ipad photos should work, as long as they are focused well.

I use photos from my ipad as well.


----------



## Gerards (Oct 10, 2013)

Anthony P said:


> Ipad photos should work, as long as they are focused well.
> 
> I use photos from my ipad as well.



Anthony, did you guys enter a picture? It only says tortoise in the first post so I didn't use a turtle picture, maybe next year I can.


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 10, 2013)

Gerards said:


> Anthony P said:
> 
> 
> > Ipad photos should work, as long as they are focused well.
> ...



Yeah, I entered a Pyxis photo. It's my only chance, haha. I wish I had more opportunity to choose between projects, but it's Pyxis or nothing for me as far as tortoises are concerned.


----------



## Gerards (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, I used a box turtle pic. I'm going to start shooting more tortoise pictures next year.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry, I thought we had changed that to "chelonian." Any turtle or tortoise is ok to enter the contest.


----------



## Gerards (Oct 10, 2013)

Awesome! After thinking about it, I think I would have used the same picture I submitted.


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 10, 2013)

Are box turtle photos eligible??


----------



## TortoiseLuv0131 (Oct 10, 2013)

I entered! 

Unfortunately I brilliantly forgot to use the form when I sent my photo....but I resent it correctly. Aren't I a genius? (*bangs head against brick wall*)


----------



## jaizei (Oct 10, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> Are box turtle photos eligible??



Yes.


----------



## pam (Oct 10, 2013)

Sent mine in


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 10, 2013)

Anthony P said:


> Oh boy. Time to start brainstorming....



Hey I'm brainstorming! No stealing my thunder Mr! Lol

Can't wait to see the submissions


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 10, 2013)

I entered i wish there was a way to know it was received or not. Hopefully i used the right format.


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 11, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, I thought we had changed that to "chelonian." Any turtle or tortoise is ok to enter the contest.



Oh man!!!! Darn!

I wish I knew that. I have so many more turtles than tortoises. 

Yvonne, do you know if all photo contests from now on will be open to all "chelonians?"


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2013)

Jacqui is the one who is putting on all the contests. We all get together and amend and work on the rules, so it's a combined effort. But for now, all I remember changing turtle/tortoise to chelonian was for the calendar contest. I see no reason to limit the other contests, but I'll ask Jacqui and the other mods.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 11, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> I entered i wish there was a way to know it was received or not. Hopefully i used the right format.




I'm wondering the same thing...I'm a little worried my file was too big to go through. If that's the case, there's always next year.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 11, 2013)

sunshine_hugs said:


> sissyofone said:
> 
> 
> > I entered i wish there was a way to know it was received or not. Hopefully i used the right format.
> ...



After the submission deadline passes, a thread will be made showing all entries so you can make sure yours is included.


----------



## sibi (Oct 11, 2013)

On October 16th, you can check if your photo was entered. You have just one day to confirm your picture before voting starts on October 17-24th.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 13, 2013)

I just submitted my entry. Can wait to see them all!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 14, 2013)

jaizei said:


> sunshine_hugs said:
> 
> 
> > sissyofone said:
> ...



Thank you. Sorry, I must have missed that.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 14, 2013)

Anthony P said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I thought we had changed that to "chelonian." Any turtle or tortoise is ok to enter the contest.
> ...



I have had the monthly one open to any chelonian pictures.


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there a way to find out if your photo was accepted? Im curios to know. Lol


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Is there a way to find out if your photo was accepted? Im curios to know. Lol



On the 16th there will be a thread with all the photos. On the 17th the voting begins.


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks wellington.


----------



## Josh (Oct 15, 2013)

We could use some more entries!!
There's never too many!


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 15, 2013)

I do hope my entry was accepted i can hardly wait to find out tomorrow ...lol


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 15, 2013)

Where do i find my member id # ??? I tried pm the mods noone replys...can anyone help???????


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 15, 2013)

Are you using a phone or computer mainey34?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Where do i find my member id # ??? I tried pm the mods noone replys...can anyone help???????



In case anyone else is wondering what this question means, the I.D. we're looking for is your username, not your member I.D. #.

Up at the very top of the page, above the web address line, your member I.D. shows up when you are on your user CP page. I think it's a chronological number of members joined. For example, when you pull up Josh's user cp page up at the top of the screen it says "user-1"

But that's not the I.D. we want for the contest. We only want your username....in this case, mainey34.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Yvonne...you are the best..and the only one who responded to my Pm after i tried to get like 4 of them...any ways a big star for you today...


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 15, 2013)

Just uploaded ours. Can't wait to see all the submissions and start the voting!


----------



## shanu303 (Oct 16, 2013)

is the pre-votting thread up yet ? i'm really excited about it....checking the contest section every 5 min.....


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Thank you Yvonne...you are the best..and the only one who responded to my Pm after i tried to get like 4 of them...any ways a big star for you today...



Sorry I wasn't on til now and the first thing I did do was answer your PM question (even though I was excited to see the photo thread, which look like it might not have gotten ut up by Josh yet).


----------



## ben awes (Oct 16, 2013)

shanu303 said:


> is the pre-votting thread up yet ? i'm really excited about it....checking the contest section every 5 min.....



Clearly the "pre-votting photo thread" is on west coast time! Come on Josh, wake up! we can't wait any more!


----------



## sibi (Oct 16, 2013)

No more entries. It's over folks. It's time to view our pics. Please, Josh, post our pics.



Josh said:


> We could use some more entries!!
> There's never too many!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2013)

We have the thread up now. It takes longer then you think to go through all those photos, check they meet rules, then load them up and get them on the thread.

*Those whose pictures are not showing have 24 hours from this point (time is stamped on my post) to get them resubmitted IF they can meet the rules (size is a huge issue). *

I think we will have another contest (one of the monthly types) open only to those who entered the calendar contest, but were unable to meet the size rule. How does that sound?


----------



## ben awes (Oct 16, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> We have the thread up now. It takes longer then you think to go through all those photos, check they meet rules, then load them up and get them on the thread.
> 
> *Those whose pictures are not showing have 24 hours from this point (time is stamped on my post) to get them resubmitted IF they can meet the rules (size is a huge issue). *
> 
> I think we will have another contest (one of the monthly types) open only to those who entered the calendar contest, but were unable to meet the size rule. How does that sound?



I don't doubt it's a ton of work - thanks for your willingness!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2013)

And just a little hint to you if you don't see your picture. There were 70 entries, but only 39 photos matched up to the rules. The most important thing was the picture was too small (pixel-wise).


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 16, 2013)

I just re-sent mine in the event mine did not go through. I had previously sent mine through my cell phone and it's possible that my cell phone distorted/altered it's size. Trying again!


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 16, 2013)

I only have access to 3 mega pixel photos.  Stupid Cheap Phone....


----------



## Kameo37 (Oct 16, 2013)

Where is the pre voting thread? I can't even find a "contest" section of the forum. Maybe it's because I'm using the app?


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, i believe mine Didnt make it because of the size of the photo. So i resubmitted it using a 5 megapixel. When will we know if it has been accepted?


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 16, 2013)

The contest section is kinda buried. Heres where i found it in the phone app: Go to Forum > Welcome to TFO > Site Announcements > TFO Contests


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> And just a little hint to you if you don't see your picture. There were 70 entries, but only 39 photos matched up to the rules. The most important thing was the picture was too small (pixel-wise).



Mine matched all the rules and wasn't posted. My email said it went through.
I resubmitted it.


----------



## AnnV (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't find it. I have no TFO contests listed under site announcements. 
It came up for me yesterday under unread threads, automatically when I opened TFO.
???????
Is voting over?
I got sidetracked because I had a concert to go to last night and a million things to do yesterday.


----------



## sibi (Oct 17, 2013)

Voting starts today, and will continue until the 24th. Photo entries ended yesterday. So, voting starts today and I was gonna ask where is the thread for voting. 



AnnV said:


> I can't find it. I have no TFO contests listed under site announcements.
> It came up for me yesterday under unread threads, automatically when I opened TFO.
> ???????
> Is voting over?
> I got sidetracked because I had a concert to go to last night and a million things to do yesterday.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks so much Josh! TFO members took great pictures. Going to be a fantastic calendar any which way it goes. Good luck everyone and beautiful shell babies!


----------

